# Lakers sign Devin Ebanks, Derrick Caracter to a 2-year deal



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> ESPN: The final pieces of the Los Angeles Lakers roster that will compete for a three-peat championship have fallen into place.
> 
> The Lakers announced on Thursday the signing of forward Devin Ebanks, the first of two second-round selections in the draft.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good ****.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

YAYYYUURRRSSSS, what a ****ing offseason, ****, I can't wait.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Happy Walters. That is a kickass name.

Great signings. I really think they add good depth to the bench and will be productive in the minutes given to them. Maybe not this year. But I'm sure it will happen down the road.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

We're ****ing set, lets do this ****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bring it on, La-losers


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Wade County said:


> Bring it on, La-losers


No, that is not the way it works, Wade.

You see, WE are the defending champions. Twice-defending champions.

That means, YOU bring it on, Miami Freeze.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh it has already been ba-rought :laugh:.

Should be a fun year guys though, seriously.

Xmas Day game is gonna be a nice teaser.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

This is my favorite Lakers team since the Magic/Kareem/Worthy days. Glad to hear we are signing both. I really like Caracter if he can tone down his touch fouls.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If you're going to trash-talk, don't call the back-to-back champs "losers".

That's just stupid and doesn't make sense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If you're going to trash-talk, don't call the back-to-back champs "losers".
> 
> That's just stupid and doesn't make sense.


Wow, so I take it you've never seen the movie Dodgeball then? It's a quote, mate.

Somebody's a little sensitive.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

intresting, miami fan that hangs out more in LA lakers forum. go away please or pay us a rent


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yep, those 2 posts sure outweight the roughly 8,000 i've made in the Heat forum. Sure do hang out here often...

Seems friendly banter is lost on some people.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Yep, those 2 posts sure outweight the roughly 8,000 i've made in the Heat forum. Sure do hang out here often...
> 
> Seems friendly banter is lost on some people.


How dare you attempt such a thing!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Not really banter as it was a quote


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The "la-losers" part was a quote, yeah.

Seems people missed this part:



> Should be a fun year guys though, seriously.
> 
> Xmas Day game is gonna be a nice teaser.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I'm OK with Wade County he's a cool Miami fan, but some Heat fans do get under the skin...no problema aquí.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cheers mang :cheers:

Even I get annoyed at some Heat fans. Popularity breeds annoying fans, I guess.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

I expect good things from Ebank. I think he'll surprise a lot of people.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

ii9ce said:


> I expect good things from Ebank. I think he'll surprise a lot of people.


How?

He is a rookie, and a rookie on a Phil Jackson-coached team sees about as much playing time as I will.

That said, maybe he gets a look in year 2, when Phil is gone. We shall see.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ebanks wont play much. Hopefully we will be blowing so many teams out of the water there will be some garbage play time for him. Oh wait, I forgot which team I watch, Lakers will win most games by playing hard for only the last 5 minutes of the ballgame.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Yep, those 2 posts sure outweight the roughly 8,000 i've made in the Heat forum. Sure do hang out here often...
> 
> Seems friendly banter is lost on some people.


ok ok you can stay, i was drinking and had a Mel Gibson moment,


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Agreed, in the coming season I dont expect Ebank to clock a lot of mins. But if given the chance, I dont think he'll disappoint.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I like Ebanks. Kid looks like he could be a Ariza clone at some point down the road.


----------

